# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر > منتدى دواوين الشعراء >  >  ديوان مهندس الكلمه الامير بدر بن عبدالمحسن

## زمان

هو صاحب السمو الملكي/ بدر بن عبدالمحسن بن عيدالعزيز آل سعود
من مواليد العاصمة السعودية الرياض سنة1949م
متزوج ولديه من الابناء ثلاثة ومن البنات عشر 
غنى له الكثير من المطربين امثال ((محمد عبده, طلال مداح, نجاة الصغيرة,عبدالكريم عبدالقادر, عبادي الجوهر,عبدالله الرويشد, عبدالرب ادريس وغيرهم الكثيرين))
ولقد نال شرف تأليف مهرجان الجنادرية مرتين عام1992 بأوبريت وقفة حق بالإضافة لأوبريت فارس التوحيد
ولقد صدر لسموه ثلاثة دواوين هي:((ماينقش العصفور في تمرة العذق))و ((رسالة من بدوي)) والديوان الثالث هو
((لوحة ربما قصيده))
تعتبر قصيدة فوق هام السحب والتي تغنى بها فنان العرب محمد عبده هي اشهر قصائده على الاطلاق

----------


## زمان

الما ركـد والجريد الغض..ما هـزّه 

نسـايمٍ والـزمـن لا جـا ولا راحي

جمحت يا مهر حظّي وأثر بك فـزّه 

ما طـوّلت كلها غـارة ومشـواحي

لو كنت رمحٍ بكفّي كنت با هـزّه 

لاشـك منهـو عليه أهوش بسلاحي؟

ولو كنت بيرق عقيدٍ ويـن أبا رزّه؟ 

وأطـول طويل أشوف..هضبة جراحي

يا سـيّد الناس..شمسك مالها حـزّه 

تعبت أمـاري بشمعي وضي مصباحي

من مس نورك جبينه يبشـر بعـزّه 

ومـن مـر ليلك عتيمه بارقـه لاحي

يا سـيّد النـاس..كلٍ لابسٍ بـزّه 

صعب إن أفرّق ما بين الخبل والصاحي

كم واحدٍ مـر..قال عيـوني تخـزّه 

هو ما درى إني عمى عن قاصر أشباحي

أنـا عيـوني تتـل النجم..وتكـزّه 

عن حـارك الفلك..هذي عادة رماحي

وما ألوم حظي..تعب من كثر ما دزّه 

لو هـو لغيري..نسـاه الهم..وإرتاحي

----------


## زمان

إلا الهـوى... ماللهوى عـنـدى عــذر..

إلا الجـراح... ماللـجـراح إلاالصـبـر..

ليلة ألم... واني على دربك مشيت عمري وأنا

ابعـتـذر.. ابعـتـذر.. كـلـي نـــدم..

ماللهوى عـــنـــدي عــــــذر..

مــا احــد يـحـب الـلـي يـبــي ..

يـاحـبـي الــمــر... الــعــذب..

كــان اعتـذرلـك عـــن هـــواى..

لـــيـــلـــه ألـــــــــم....

قــلـــبـــي الــــقــــدم....

عــن كــل شــئ... إلا الـهــوى..

الله كـريــم.. حـبــك.. يــكــون..

وجـــرحــــي الــقــديـــم....

ان الـفــراق.. جـــزا الــفــراق..

بــامــشـــي بــطـــريـــق..

مــــالــــي رفــــيـــــق..

كـان الفـراق اللـي تبيـن... الله مـعـك

----------


## زمان

أطوي الجديلة في كفوفي .. وهي ليـلولا من طويت اليل .. صار الجديلـهحلمٍ جمعني فيك .. ما كـان بالحيـلحلـمٍ ولكـن .. شوفتـي لـك قليلـهناديت لك لين إسمعتنـي المواصيـلواشتقت لك .. كن العمر صـار ليلـهولمستك بروحي .. وكانـت قناديـلأصابعي .. والقلـب نـار.. وفتيلـهما هو غريب .. أبتل من جارف السيللا شك ينبـت فـي عروقـي خميلـه

----------


## زمان

لا تلوح للمسافر ..
المسافر راح ..
ولا تنادي للمسافر 
المسافر راح ..
يا ضياع أصواتنا .. في المدى والريح
القطار وفاتنا ..
والمسافر راح .. 
يالله يا قلبي تعبنا من الوقوف ..
ما بقى بالليل نجمة ولا طيوف ..
ذبلت أنوار الشوارع .. وإنطفى ضيّ الحروف
يالله يا قلبي سرينا .. ضاقت الدنيا علينا
القطار وفاتنا ..
والمسافر راح .. 
مادري باكر هالمدينة وشتكون ..
النهار والورد الأصفر والغصون ..
هذا وجهك يالمسافر لما كانت لي عيون ..
وينها عيوني حبيبي ..
سافرت مثلك حبيبي ..
القطار وفاتنا ..
والمسافر راح ..

----------


## زمان

لـو كـان فـي كفي رميته في كفك "
"يـفداك مافي الحب من صادق الحب 
تـحبنّي؟؛؛ياعلّني بـعض ضـعفك "
قـلبي جـرادٍ بـعد مـا حصّل العشب 
أنــا قـديم الـهم وأنـفع لـعطفك "
"أمـا الـهوى يـاسيدي مركبه صعب 
يـا لـيت لي صهوة جوادٍ وأخطفك "
" لـلشمس لـنجوم الـمجرات؛؛للشهب 
تـحـبني؛؛وأقول مـن زود لـطفك "
"شكراً صدقت؛؛وألف شكراً على الكذب

----------


## زمان

خطأ..
تبخل .. وأنا كلي عطا..
خطأ ..
ضاعت على الدرب الخطى ..
خطأ ابتدينا ..
وان نهيناها .. خطا !!
تزرع طريقي .. بالألم..
يا خوفي .. لا توطاه القدم ..
تجرح ظلايل.. فيتك ..
وتدمي ..أماني جيتك ..
لو فرحت.. بجيتك !!
بعد الظما.. وبعد الهجير ..
تخفي حنانك .. بالضمير ..
لو ما جنت .. 
عينك علي بنظرةٍٍ .. لو ما جنت
ولو ما رضيت .. تحدني ..
روح الشقاوي .. ما عنت ..
واستهونت درب الهوى ..
ولو ما غدى جرحي دوا ..
ليته غدا..
عودتني منك الحنان .. عودتني 
وطال النوى وجار الزمان .. صبرتني ..
وإثر الهوى .. مثلك غريب ..
ماله .. على نفسه حبيب ..

----------


## زمان

لما يبعد ... في المساطيف المسافر ..
لما يخفيه الضباب ..
لما يرحل ... بالأمل وبفرح باكر ... 
لما ينسا لي عذاب ... 
هلا ... يا حزن ... 
هلا بالصاحب الطيب ... 
ابد ... لو تبعد قريب ...
هقيت إنك مع الفرقا ... تبي تنسى حنينك لي ...
هقيت انك بعد مليت ... 
من الماضي عذابك لي ...
عسى ما جرحك فرحي ... عسى يا حزن ... 
أنا لو خنت في جرحي ... 
وضيعني ... الهنا ليله ... 
ترى ما في يدي حيله ... 
هقيت إني لمحت النور ... 
بيمسح دمعي المبهور .. بمنديله ...
سحرني حلو ترتيله ... 
لما يسري في الفضا .. نجم السهاد ... 
لما يطفيه السحاب ... 
لما يملى عمرنا الماضي السواد ...
تصبح البسمه ... صواب ...
هلا بالليل ..
هلا والله ..
يا ضاوي لو أضمك لي .. 
على صدري ... وافني فيك أشواقي ..
أماني ...عمري الباقي ... 
هلا بالليل ...
حبيبي كسر الفرحة على صخر الجفا الجاير ...
حبيبي حزنه الزاير لياليا ... يحبك ليل ... 
يقول ازرع ضنى شوق النوى فيا ... 
وأنا في موعد الشكوى ...
أبي شكوى ... أبي دمعة ضنى تسوّى جراح العمر ...
هلا بالليل ... يا ضاوي بالحنين المر ...
هلا ... والله ...

----------


## زمان

يا هلا بك ولا تطري الوداع عش معي لحظة الفرحة حبيبي 
عمرنا اليوم والباقي ضياع 
تصبح الأرض في قربك وساع دام فرحة عيونك من نصيبي 
ونبتت ضاقت الأرض الوساع 
آه لولاك يا دافي الشعاع كان مرتاح بالي وش تبي بي 
تشغل البال يا دافي الشعاع
أحسب إني على الفرقا شجاع بطوي الجرح أو بخفي نحيبي 
وأثر ما في الهوى مغرم شجاع 
يا هلا بك عدد عمري اللي ضاع او عدد ماتمنيت حبيبي 
ليت الأيام ما فيها وداع

----------


## زمان

وترحل ...
صرختي تذبل
في وادي ... لا صدى يوصل
ولا باقي أنين
زمان الصمت
يا عمر الحزن والشكوى
يا خطوة ما غدت تقوى
على الخطوة ... على هم السنين
حبيبي ... كتبت اسمك على صوتي
كتبته على جدار الوقت
على لون السما الهادي
على الوادي 
على موتي ... وميلادي
حبيبي ... لو أيادي الصمت
خذتني ... لو ملتني ليل
أنا عمري ... انتظاري لك 
لا تحرمني ... حياتي لك

----------


## زمان

قالوا سألتي .. عني سألتي .. 
وأنا ما ادري ويني .. ضايع ياعيني .. 
ما ادرى وش اللي ذكرك .. 
مقطع شعر في دفترك .. 
والا الكلام عن صاحبك .. 
وانت عقدتي حاجبك .. 
قلتي كلام كله كذب .. 
وليه اتصلتي .. عنى سألتي؟ 
آخر لقانا في الخريف
تذكري الثوب الخفيف
والبرد .. يوم خفتى علي من البرد..
وامطار الخريف..
ومرت سنة يمكن سنين
ويني أنا ووين السنين؟
قلتي كلام كله كذب
ليه اتصلتي.. عني سألتي ..
صوتك طيور مهاجره ..
مرت في قلبي مسافره ..
والحب .. لو طال الغياب اول مداك وآخره .. 
غيبي سنه والا سنين ..
بااجيك انا .. والا تجين

----------


## زمان

عطني المحبة ..
كل المحبة .. عطني الحياه..
عطني وجودي ..
ابغى وجودي .. أعرف مداه
املا شعوري .. بالحب مره
ابغى هواكم.. حلوه ومره
وأغلى الأماني .. عاشت في غربه
ياعمر ثاني .. عطني المحبه

عطني في ليل الياس شمعه ..
وبسمة نهار.. 
عطني في ضياع العمر دمعه..
وسكة ودار ..
واعطيك أمل في الحب غالي ..
يصعب على غدر الليالي ..
وأغلى الأماني .. عاشت في غربه
ياعمر ثاني .. عطني المحبه

----------


## زمان

عيونك لاتوريها .. لغيري لاتوريها ..
عيونك لي .. ولو أقدر ..
عيونك عنك أداريها ..
أنا لو بعت نظراتك.. ابيع العمر واشريها

عيون الليل .. انا بالحيل
أحب أسهر لياليها ..
وأحب أبكي .. وهي تبكي ..
وأفرح للفرح فيها ..

حبيبي لو ضمنت اليوم ..
أعيش الشك في باكر ..
يجي مستقبل الايام ..
يغير في هوى الحاضر ..
يغيرك الزمن بعدي .. تعلم طبعه الغادر ..

أخاف عيون مايدرون ..
وش اللي يجرح الخاطر ..
وعيونك آه .. لو يدرون ..
حياتي فيها للآخر ..
عيونك لاتوريها لغيري ..لاتوريها ..

----------


## زمان

أول اليوم ..……عانقني شفـــــق
وآخر اليوم ….....عانقني شفق
وأنا بين التلاقي ..……والفراق 
أدفن العمر ……وأحفر لي نفق
يا حبيبي ……وأنا مثلك غريب
عن حمى النوم ……غربني أرق
أقطع الليل ……لديار النهـــــــار
وأغسل الدمع ...من شط العرق
ولا جمعني بك الموعد …لمحت
ألف نجم توهج ……..واحترق
أجمل العمر طفل من غلاه قمت
أضمه لصدري ……..واختنق
وباقي العمر……لوعمره يطول
مايجي سطر…. في ذهن الورق
من يقول اللقا غير الوداع بينهم
فرق واجد …………ماصدق
أول اليوم عانقت ……..الشفق
وآخر اليوم …….عانقني شفق

----------


## زمان

لا تشد القيد ... 
تجرح يدي ... أو تجرح القيد ... 
قيدك غدى يوجع يدي ... 
سجني أنا انت ... وسجنك أنا ...
والحب ... الحب عبدي وسيدي ...
لا ... لا تشد القيد ... 
دمي ... جرى ... دمك ... 
همي إني اشوفك في يدي ... 
وإلاّ يدي همّك ... 
في معصمي صرت ... 
إنت السجين في معصمي ... 
وكانك تصبرت ... أنا مقوى الصبر ...
دمعي في عيني ... وصرختي تملا فمي ... 
سجني وسجاني ... أحزانك احزاني ... 
وشلون ابنساك ... وشلون تنساني ... 
محبوس في عيونك دمع ... 
وزنزانتي ... تقطيبة الحاجب ... 
وحاول توارى في الجفا ... 
يا وجهه الصاحب ... 
بتشوف نفسك في يدي ... 
قيدٍ رقيق ... 
قيدٍ سلب حريتي ... 
ليته طليــق ... 
يا صاحبي ... ما به ابد قيدٍ طليق ...
لا ... لا توجع يدي ... 
سجني انا انت ... وسجنك انا ... 
والحب ... الحب عبدي وسيدي ...

----------


## زمان

أفـارق هـالنجوم الـطايحه بـين السما والقاع


وفــي قـلـبي مــن الأوجـاع مـا يـكفي


وفــــــي قــلــبـي أفـــــارق


ورا هـذي الـجبال سفوح وعيونٍ مالها عيونك


؛؛ ولا قـــــــلــــــبــــــك


أسـافـر كــل قـلبي جـروح وانـا أحـبك


أبـــي لا طــبـت طـفّـيـتك حـرايـق


حـزين الـلي تركت البارحه وجهه على كفوفك


غـــســل بــدمــوعـه طــيـوفـك


؛؛ غـرسـتي فــي قـلبه حـروفك بـيارق


ولـــــو بــيـديـنـي غــيــرتـك


؛؛ ولـو مـثلك فـي هـذي الأرض ضـيعتك


ودوّرتــك ؛؛ ولـكـن إنـتـي غـير إنـتي


؛؛وانـــا مــثـل الـخـلايـق أفـــارق


؛؛ ودايـــم قــصـة الـعـاشـق قـديـمه


؛؛ مـثل كـل الفصول اللي على مر الزمن تنعاد


؛؛ عـــزانــا والــدمــوع جــــداد


لأن الـشـمس وحــده ويـا كـثر الـمشارق


؛؛ فـي دروبـي رمـل لامـن جـيت سـاري


؛؛ يـنـبت الأشـواك لامـن رحـت سـاري


صـاحبي ماجيتك إلا وفي طريقي من ربيع العام


نـــــــــوّار وخــــبــــاري


ولا تواعدنا وبه في الأرض زهره ولا تفارقنا وبه


لـــلـــبـــرق طـــــــــاري


؛؛ لا تـأخـر دام لــي فـي الـعمر سـاعه


؛؛ ولا تـقـدم لـيـن أشـوفك فـي انـتظاري


؛؛ الـزمـن ورده سـهـرت أحـسب ورقـها


؛؛ وإن قـضا مـاجيت فـي دمـوعي عواري


؛؛ حـبّـني كـثـر الـلـذي نـلـقى بـوعدنا


مــن ظــلال وريــح ونـجوم وغـداري


؛؛ صـاحبي مـثل الـخجل لـو تـكتسي بـي


قـبـل أصـيـر الـشال يـذهلني انـحساري


؛؛ يـاقـريـب الـبـعد لـلـشكوى أسـامـي


الـجـفا ؛؛ والـخـوف ؛؛ وآخـرها حـذاري


؛؛ وانــت لـو خـان الـزمن بـقول وافـي


لا أنــــــــــا تـــــركــــي


؛؛ ولا أظــــنـــك مــــشـــاري

----------


## زمان

كل أرضٍ تشيلك يا ثقيل الحمول

وين مارحت تلقى لك حبيب وعذول

ياطريق الترجي والوله والنحول

مالقيت فوصولي لغير قبري وصول

لا تظن المسافر من يسوق الرحول

وما لمخلوق منجا في الحذر والجفول

الليالي خوات مير منهي البتول؟

ليلةٍ لك ؛؛وليله؛؛ بالفرح ما تطول

أتذكّر في عين الشمس طفلٍ خجول

أعجب الناس وهجه بالجدل والفضول

والله اني كتبته في العطش والذبول

والله إني كتبته لين قال الجهول

ما أتفه الشعر كانه هالحكي اللي نقول

إن لثمت الزهور وصاحبتني الحقول

مابقى في ضلوعي كود ريح معمول

ألتفت للطريق وما عبر منه زول

طلت يالعمر والا قلعتك لا تطول

إن تعبنا نحب ولا لقينا قبول

لكن الله كريم وكل همٍ يزول

كل أرضٍ تشيلك ؛؛يا ثقيل الحمول

----------


## زمان

ليلي مثل ليلك او همومنـا غيـر

يااللي السما عندك رياض ونواوير

وانا نجومي في الغداري مسامير

علمي بنور الشمس وقت المعاذير

كان الالم غيـث فدمعـي تناثيـر

----------


## زمان

ليلكــم شمــس 
ليلكم شمس اتصلنا ... اتصلنا امس 
ما لقينا صوت .. 
اشكينا اسكوتكم لسكوتكم 
ولما ملينا الكلام .. كانت الساعه ظلام 
قلنا بنحاول ننام .. ونتصل باكر 

......... 

ليلكم شمس اتصلنا .. اتصلنا اليوم 
جاوبتنا داركم 
اشتكينا اعذاركم لأعذاركم 
ولما ملينا العتب .. كانت الساعه تعب 
وقلنا لو ننسى الغضب .. ونتصل باكر 

......... 

ليلكم شمس .. بنتصل باكر 
ان لقيناكم عسى .. وان هجرتونا عسى 
نغسل جروح المسا بالمسا 
حنا ملينا الصبر 
كانت الساعه عمر 
اقبلوا منا العذر .. لكل شيء آخر

----------


## زمان

يا عذولي .. وش تفيد به النصيحـهلا تعذل القلب .. وجروحـه طريّـه
من يداوي علـة الـروح الجريحـهومن يسلـي دمعـة العيـن الشقيـه
ان شكيت من الهوى .. قالوا فضيحهوان سكت استنقضوا جرحـي عليـه
وان نويت البعد .. ضاقت بي الفسيحهوان بغيت القرب .. خان القرب فيـه
من عذلني فـي الهـوى الله يبيحـهومن عذرني .. ما حصل مني خطيه

----------

